# Plastruct Bridge Kit 4002 - Anyone ever build one?



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Anyone ever build one of the Plastruct Bridge Kits? If so any additional info or tips to offer?

Thanks,
Jim


----------



## dtetreault (Jan 23, 2008)

Jim, I just finished that kit. Really nice bridge but horrible instructions. 








Dennis


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Dennis, great job! 

I'm totally lost. Can you provide any more detail pics and any instructions? The very first thing says to cut 4 of the SAW-24L in half. That would leave ~15" of 8. I can't find anything on this bridge that would equate to 15" and 8 of them?

Thanks,
Jim


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

I finally finished the bridge: https://goo.gl/photos/yPg3biniWq9d8BdT6

Overall I'm happy with the bridge. It will be interesting to see how well it holds up outside. If I were to do another I would do the following different:

1 - Claiming this as a "kit" is a stretch. It's a bunch of parts and you make all the cuts and figure it out.. 
2 - I thought the directions were poor. The only reason I got it built was because of the pics and the materials list provided. But be careful there also. The materials list says you need x amount of y lengths, but sometimes its for one section and other times its for all.
3 - I would actually flip the design. They have the H columns so that it will gather rain and snow and other stuff. I would turn the H columns on their side so this would not happen, and I believe this would be more prototypical also.
4 - They provide patterns for the gusset plates, that you cut out of sheets. But the patterns don't line up that well where different gussets are adjacent. I think visually they should be the same size where they bump up against each other. 

-Jim


----------



## dieseldude (Apr 21, 2009)

Incredible work! That really looks great.


-Kevin.


----------

